# Help needed ,private scans/bloods in ni when having tx abroad



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi ladies ,im afraid i dont post on here very often anymore ,just dont have the time since Olivia was born but im hoping that someone can help me.Is there anywhere in northern ireland that can do private scans and bloods if having tx elsewhere ,the rfc use to provide the service but no longer do .Origin will scan external patients but the cost is crazy £250 for a single scan never mind the blood tests.I think i read on here quite a while back that there was a doctor in the ulster hospital who would provide this service ....i need names and numbers gals ...please help  
Emma


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Emma there is a guy called dr Ralph Roberts in dundonald consulting rooms. The cost for 1st scan is 130 plus 30 for bloods. The 90 for scan after that. If u google dundonald consulting rooms u will get his number. He is a lovely man, very calming way about him. Hope this helps. Ps origin are a flipping fortune!!! It's scandalous!


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Awwww thanks hun for the reply ,gonna google him now .Do you know are the blood results back the same day


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83 (Nov 9, 2011)

If u can get ur scan and blood taken in the morning then yes. I had it taken at 5 last nite so didn't get result til this morning x


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Just google them ,gonna give them a buzz in the morning ,so is there staff available every morning to do the scans etc ?


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83 (Nov 9, 2011)

No it's only drroberts and he also works in ulster hospital so he is in surgery quite a lot. I could only get last night but in saying that I only phoned on tues afternoon to get appt!


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

What about 352 lisburn rd


----------

